# חבורת כ*****, תודה על...‏



## mt77

Hello,
a friend of mine wrote these lines in Hebrew, but she wouldn't translate them for us! Unfortunately, none of us has any knowledge of Hebrew whatsoever.
Plus, since i don't have any ideas on how to write them with a computer as text , i had to take a picture of them.

Is anybody please willing to post their meaning in English?

Thank you a lot
Mario


----------



## nty

"You bunch of girls! (its a swear for boys,or a compliment for girls),thanks for the strawberries and the wine,the neighbor."


----------



## Nunty

For any learners out there, I would just like to mention that the word nty translated as "girls" (sorry, I don't even want to write it) is _extremely_ low register, and in many circles it is considered vulgar. I would be very, very careful about using it. A comparable, but milder, AE usage would be to call a woman a "piece". 

(I see that nty is 14, so maybe among the younger set it is in more common  usage. That is -- sigh -- long out of my ken.)


----------



## CrazyArcher

Heh, indeed, it's not uncommon to see new learners asking what was the meaning of a certain word, making the person being asked flush... I was mildly shocked to see such a thread title
Also, it's really shocking how easily the younger ones use curses in their speech. Even when I was at highschool, there was a difference between my friends for instance and kids from 8th grade. When I was in 8th grade I surely wasn't talking like that. 

mt77, if you want, I can give you an explanation about the word in a PM...


----------



## Nunty

Yes, and I would add that I disagree with nty's comment that it is "a compliment for girls". It is derived from a very rude Arabic word.


----------



## mt77

Hello,
  real thanks to everybody for the translation!

I must say that since i know no Hebrew, i was not aware of the rudeness of the content, and i hope nobody is shocked. Plus, probably the moderator renamed the thread's title using a more relevant one in Hebrew.

I think "You bunch of girls" is probably "You bunch of boys". Since we invited our neighbour to our's and offered her some wine. We then asked her to put a dedication in our message board. I'm also quite sure she didn't mean to be rude, but only to joke. When we pretended we had somebody who was able to read Hebrew, she flushed and wanted to change something (though it was permanent ink!) .

If CrazyArcher is willing to send me a PM with a verbose translation with explanations, i'm thanking him in advance!

Thank you
mt77


----------



## pachyderm

כוסית is indeed colloquial, but in my opinion not as offensive or degrading as Nun-Translator portrayed it. As a matter of fact it's not uncommon to hear a girl compliment her friend by saying "איזה כוסית את נראית עם השמלה הזאת" (you look hot with this dress). Strange as it may seem in the light of the word's etymology, there was once even a male version, כוּסוֹן, but I think it has fallen out of fashion.

However - when referring to a guy כוסית should be taken as a taunt or a mild insult, maybe can be translated as "fag" (more  "lacking in manhood" than "homosexual").


----------



## Nunty

Well, I did say "certain circles". The people I know would not use it as a compliment. Good be an age-related thing.


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> Well, I did say "certain circles". The people I know would not use it as a compliment. Good be an age-related thing.


 
Some words should have a use-by date, just like foods. כ**** sounds rather funny in the mouth of a teenager. It is flatly disgusting if the speaker is forty. I would label it as “not to be used after the age of 23”.


----------



## CrazyArcher

What happens all of a sudden when you turn 23?


----------



## scriptum

Well, the product goes sour after the expiration day...


----------

